# Hello from the tropics!



## Amara-J (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello everyone! Glad to be here. This looks like a nice place.  

~Amara-J~


----------



## Shinn (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to Writing Forums, Amara J 

~ Shinn


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello I'm new as well, its a great place here, welcome! Hope you have a nice time


----------



## Hawke (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Amara-J. Enjoy!


----------



## Nickie (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi there Amara, and welcome!


Nickie


----------



## Zensati (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome. ASL?


----------

